

The Pirate Bay founder is raising money for spy-proof messaging app - brassmonkey
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/09/the-pirate-bay-founder-is-raising-money-for-spy-proof-messaging-app/

======
falk
Wow. This looks great.

~~~
malandrew
but it's closed source so there is no way to audit it. It's also centralized
IIRC.

Wait for someone to come along and make a clone that is open-source, has solid
crypto and uses some sort of DHT for peer public key and address discovery.

~~~
mtgx
Like them:

[https://plus.google.com/+CyanogenMod/posts/23vfN2qdZTu](https://plus.google.com/+CyanogenMod/posts/23vfN2qdZTu)

But where does it say it's closed source?

